# dehydrating rabbit meat



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been busy butchering some cull rabbits. The freezer is full, I don't want to fire up the pressure canner, so... has anyone had experience with drying cooked ground rabbit??

I make the hamburger rocks regularly, and use it in chili and spaghetti sauce, works out just fine. I am guessing that rabbit would work as well. Any hints tips or advice?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My DH's Uncle made rabbit jerky one year...the only thing I can remember about that meat was that it was PINK !


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You dehydrate "ground meat"? I never considered doing that; but will now. Thanks


----------

